# 2011 Tax Credits & Standard Rate Cut Off



## WestEndGirly (6 Jan 2011)

Hi,

Please help. I have just received my first payslip of the year. My tax credit weekly is €6.24. My Standard Cut Off if €344.54.

I work 37.5 hrs per week at a rate of €11 p/h. I also receive €120 lone parents. I do not receive any other form of income or supplement.

3 weeks ago my payslip read like this;
Gross   412.50  Tax 0.00 PRSI 11.42 Income Levy 0.00 Net 401.08

This week my pay is;
Gross   412.50  Tax 90.52  PRSI 11.42 USC 15.78        Net 294.78

My wage has gone down by €106.30. I have not taken into account the €8 from welfare payment and €20 per month childrens allowance. It costs me €50 to get to work every week. My mortgage/life/house/car €240 per week approx. 

Please could someone tell me why I should stay working ???


----------



## Berni (6 Jan 2011)

I think your payroll have messed up your tax credit amount, which should have been about €63/week.  Ask them to double check it.


----------



## WestEndGirly (6 Jan 2011)

Checked with payroll. This is the info they retrieved from ROS. I have no idea how they got those figures


----------



## Berni (6 Jan 2011)

What was your tax credit last year?
You may need to call Revenue yourself to find out what they have done to your credits this year.


----------



## WestEndGirly (6 Jan 2011)

I'm waiting for a call back from Revenue. 
Last year I received tax credit of €35. But this was due to fact that I did not return to employment till July. Tax was not deducted until last few weeks in December as my cumulative pay kept me under the threshold.

I am registered for income tax as I claim owner occupier relief. When I come to do my 2010 tax return I will include income from welfare (only source of income Jan-Jun), income from employment (Jul - Dec) and also a reduced rate of income from welfare (Jul - Dec). All of this is taxable. If my weekly tax credit was €35 for 2010 I will be taxed a hell of alot more than a single person. I thought I would have a higher tax credit as I am a single mother of 2. 

Right now I just cannot see what incentive there is for me to work. Paying tax is not the issue, paying an unfair amount is!


----------



## ironman (6 Jan 2011)

its a problem with revenue. The amount of the one parent family payment from social welfare was input twice so credits were greatly reduced.  they're working to fix the problem and they'll be issuing new tax certs to the employers. you could check with your employer if they've received a new cert or wait a day or two, it should be sorted by then.


----------



## WestEndGirly (6 Jan 2011)

That was good of them  nothing amended on my side as yet. Just have to wait and see.

Thank You


----------

